# Cycle Truck in Craigslist LA



## Jrodarod (Jan 2, 2017)

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/bik/5942915809.html


----------



## keith kodish (Jan 2, 2017)

Way too many wrong parts,missing all the,high $ parts,too.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrodarod (Jan 20, 2017)

Keith, but this a great starter / Custom Cycle Truck. 1939 first year CT. If you by any crazy chance were to sell your CT. How much would you want for it? BTW, it's now on eBay...

Please, answer truthfully if you dare.. Peace!


----------

